# How to view sent messages



## Susan2010

How do I view PM messages that I sent, those that I wrote and sent in reply to PMs I received. I clicked on "Sent Messages" but it only tells me I have x number messages stored. I don't see any way to view them.

Thanks


----------



## Chris H.

You have to go to "list messages" from "User CP" or "private messages" then select the drop down menu where it says "jump to folder" and "sent messages." I think there may be a place you can set it to save your sent messages. Not sure if that is the default or needs to be set.


----------



## rome2012

Chris H. said:


> You have to go to "list messages" from "User CP" or "private messages" then select the drop down menu where it says "jump to folder" and "sent messages." I think there may be a place you can set it to save your sent messages. Not sure if that is the default or needs to be set.


There's nothing to set it....

Could you try to fix it ???

Thanks a bunch....

I'm losing track about who I wrote what....


----------



## Chris H.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll all the way down and check off the box that says "save a copy of sent messages"


----------

